# Wake Up!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My husband is a very light sleeper and lately he hasn't been able to sleep- Belle will lick him if she needs a drink of water, Dora thinks everyone always wants kisses, she also paws you in the face if you don't react to the kiss.

His mom sent him this video and our havs are cat like. I think Dora created this video and disguised herself as a cat!
http://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w303/annabella1022/?action=view&current=wake-up.flv


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

ound:


Thank you for that! It reminded me of my little Maltese, Molly. She used to sit on the floor next to my bed, in the morning and asked to be let out. But she wouldn't whine or bark, she'd make this weird noise something like clearing her throat. It would start out low and then progressively get louder until I woke up. My little passive aggressive doggy, I miss her so! She was so sweet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my! Thankfully, none of our Havs do that in the night. I think they want their sleep more than we do, but Simba (our cat) used to do that kind of stuff in the night and he was banned from our room with the door shut, many, many years ago! He's a face toucher and smacker for sure.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Amanda that is soooooooo Ellie (minus the bat and I'm not showing it to her to give her any ideas). I wonder if she and Dora got together and came up with the video and disguised themselves as cats to throw us off of their trail? :suspicious:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

oh, that video is way too funny!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

That is Jasper in the morning!!!!! I love the wake up stretch at the end!!! see that pet communicator was right-- he is a cat!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

This is why my cats now sleep in the basement. I love them, but can't put up with them at night. Brady is a pretty good sleeper.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - now I know - Lily is part cat!!! that is why she sleeps in a crate!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love that video. My beautiful Maine ****, Jack, always slept on my pillow with me. That is, until Kodi decided that was his sleeping spot. Now Jack will sneak into bed and try to find a spot and settle in before Kodi sees him. Otherwise there is WWIII in my bed.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How funny!ound:


----------

